# Probleme de lecture Youtube - Problème



## jiba (21 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,
j'ai depuis une semaine un problème avec Youtube. Les vidéos ne se lancent pas: écran noir avec le symbole du chargement jusqu'a arriver a "erreur.... veuillez réessayer ultérieurement".
Je poste ce topic dans la rubrique FAI puisque cela ne se passe que chez moi sur mon WIFI (orange fibre optique) perso. Avec le meme ordinateur sans rien changer, je n'ai pas ce problème au boulot (les vidéos se lancent correctement).
J'ai fait plusieurs tests mais rien ne va, par exemple:
desintallation/reinstallation de flash
test de lecture youtube à partir de l'ethernet.
Ce qui est remarquable c'est que le problème va et vient: impossible de lire les vidéos de jeudi a dimanche dernier mais lundi et mardi c'était ok et hier au soir c'etait de nouveau impossible.

D'autre part tous les autres sites de lecture video que j'ai pu tester fonctionnent eux tout à fait normalement (Daily motion, vimeo etc ou meme les video (non youtube) intégrées sur Facebook).

Donc voila je suis un peu perdu avec la marche à suivre pour régler ce problème... j'ai survolé le forum et je n'ai rien trouvé... google n'a pas été d'une grande aide non plus...
je pensais que peut être quelqu'un m'avait piraté le WIFI mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela empêcherai uniquement la lecture de youtube... du coup je n'ai pas vérifié...
bref si vous avec des idées ou des conseils ils seront bienvenus.

Par avance merci!


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2016)

jiba a dit:


> test de lecture youtube à partir de l'ethernet.



Et ça a donné quoi le test ?


----------



## jiba (21 Juillet 2016)

pardon j'ai oublié de préciser que les tests (mise a jour de flash et ethernet) n'ont pas fonctionné...


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2016)

une idée comme ça : supprimer les cookies

Et tester avec Chrome (qui a un flash intégré)


----------



## jiba (21 Juillet 2016)

merci aurique pour tes réponses.
Donc je n'ai pas fait de test avec Chrome mais j'ai testé avec Firefox et ça ne changeait rien. D'ailleurs un oubli de plus dans mon post de départ, d'origine je suis sur SAFARI.
Pour les cookies: j'ai fait un "nettoyage" avec Onyx (je suppose que ça supprime les cookies aussi non?) et cela n'avait rien changé...
La solution de Chrome pourrait être testée mais c'est un peu relou d'avoir a changer de navigateur en fonction du site a visiter non?


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2016)

Onyx ne supprime pas les cookies (sauf si tu lui a spécifié ce choix) 
Pour Chrome , l'idée est plus de savoir si c'est Flash qui déconne ou pas


----------



## jiba (21 Juillet 2016)

Ok je fais les essais dans l'aprem' et je te tiens au courant!


----------



## jiba (21 Juillet 2016)

bon de retour chez moi... je ne peux pas faire les tests puisque ce soir ça marche... youtube se charge sans soucis (alors qu'hier au soir impossible)...
concernant les cookies j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai réinitialisé Safari (version 9.1.1) ça doit les supprimer non?


----------



## aurique (21 Juillet 2016)

tant mieux pour toi ! 

Et je te confirme que la réinitialisation de Safari efface bien les cookies.


----------



## jiba (21 Juillet 2016)

oui merci! 
ce qui m'ennuie c'est de pas avoir saisi d'ou venait (on va parler au passé histoire d'être positif) le problème... 
bref on verra si ça se reproduit, je ferai le test avec Chrome.


----------



## jiba (22 Juillet 2016)

me revoila!! 
la treve n'aura pas été longue... 
donc ce soir je me connecte sur mon wifi perso et lance youtube... tout se passe bien pendant deux heures environ et puis au moment de passer d'une video a l'autre bing ça bloque (une erreur s'est produite. veuillez réessayer ultérieurement...)
j'ai testé chrome c'est pas mieux meme message
j'ai essayé a partir de mon téléphone (un samsung) connecté au wifi (pas a la 4G) ça marche pas non plus...

j'attends 30 min et histoire de je refais un test a partir de safari et bang ça remarche (pareil pour chrome et mon téléphone)... 

donc ça doit être une histoire de réseau non? avez vous des idées pour essayer de solutionner le problème?


----------



## kaos (25 Juillet 2016)

ça m'arrive aussi de temps en temps, ça vient plus de ta connexion je pense qui doit parfois être faiblarde ?
Le plugin flash est identique pour tous les sites internets il me semble

sinon cela peut venir de :

*1-*Ton FAI qui ralenti / privilégie la bande passante pour Dailymotion plutôt que Youtube ou inversement.
*2-*Un problème coté Youtube tout simplement ? Surcharge du week end (jeudi au dimanche ) et en semane nikel.

A chaque fois que ça m'arrive, une simple actualisation résout le problème.
_Ma main a couper que quand ça t'arrive, ta télé est allumée ? C'est la cas chez ma mere, ou la télé prends pas mal de bande passante._


----------



## jiba (25 Juillet 2016)

merci pour ta réponse!
ce week end ça a été en dent de scie... les actualisations fonctionnant ou pas... 
on est officiellement deux a se partager un connexion fibre optique et ce week end le second était absent... donc peut être un 3eme en profite en mode furtif... pas encore pris le temps de vérifier les appareils connectés sur le réseau... 
ce qui  m'étonne c'est que c'est apparu du jour au lendemain sans avoir modifié (au moins consciemment) aucun paramètre...
bref!
en tout cas merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## moderno31 (25 Juillet 2016)

De mon côté quand un contenu est bloqué ça vient souvent du paramétrage de Safari : autoriser les sites.
Par sécurité je bloque tout et je préfère etre sollicité à la demande...


----------



## kaos (25 Juillet 2016)

je doute que ça vienne de chez toi, tiens nous au jus !


----------



## jiba (25 Juillet 2016)

merci pour ta réponse. Ceci dit je ne crois pas que le contenu soit bloqué... c'est plus que la video ne se charge pas ou plutôt charge indéfiniment jusqu'a un message d'erreur.


----------



## Average Joe (25 Juillet 2016)

Flash n'est pas incontournable pour lire une vidéo en streaming. Avec Safari j'utilise l'extension ClickToFlash qui fait que les vidéos sont lues en HTML 5. Cela accélère leur chargement et les met d'office à leur définition maximale sans devoir le paramétrer manuellement, par contre on perd l'accès aux sous-titres.


----------



## peyret (25 Juillet 2016)

Average Joe a dit:


> Flash n'est pas incontournable pour lire une vidéo en streaming. Avec Safari j'utilise l'extension ClickToFlash qui fait que les vidéos sont lues en HTML 5. Cela accélère leur chargement et les met d'office à leur définition maximale sans devoir le paramétrer manuellement, par contre on perd l'accès aux sous-titres.


Vous trouvez l'extension "ClickToFlash" où donc.... (téléchargement....etc..)  une recherche sur ajouter une extension ne donne rien


----------



## swake29 (26 Juillet 2016)

Normalement on trouvé cette extension en faisant Safari --> Extension et dans la page qui s'ouvre une liste est proposé et il suffit d'installer ClickToFlash. Sauf avis contraire, je ne trouve plus cette extension dans la liste proposé.

Une autre solution est de ce rendre sur le site du développeur: http://clicktoflash.com et de récupérer le .pkg. Je viens de la faire mais problème, une fois installer je ne le trouve pas dans le dossier Application ni dans les Extensions de Safari.

Si Average Joe peux nous en dire plus?


----------



## swake29 (26 Juillet 2016)

J'ai beau cherché je ne le trouve pas sur mon DD et pas plus dans Application.

Quand je fait une recherche avec SpotLight, voila ce que je trouve:





Mais impossible de le localiser et quand je double click dessus sa m'ouvre le Terminal ...


----------



## swake29 (26 Juillet 2016)

Je viens de trouver une autre alternative, il est disponible ici http://clicktoflash.en.softonic.com/mac/alternatives

Je viens de l'installer et une mise à jour en 3.2 c'est faite. Ça marche nickel, on peu même télécharger la video en faisant

un clique droit


----------

